# Rayas verticales monitor lcd



## ferecal

Buenas tardes, ante todo me presento al foro, y os agradezco vuestra ayuda.

Mi problema es que tengo un monitor de la marca BENQ modelo t906 de 19" LCD al que le han salido unas rayas verticales y cada vez le aparecen más.
Puesto en contacto con el servicio tecnico de la marca me dicen que esta averia no la cubre la garantia, pues se trata del cristal liquido que está roto y esto solo se ha podido producir por un daño externo. Como yo se que este monitor no a sufrido ningun golpe ni nada por el estilo, os querria preguntar si estos sintomas que os he descrito solo pueden ser causados por los motivos que ellos me dicen.

Os agradezco vuestra ayuda.


----------



## fdesergio

Esta falla si es una linea no se produce por golpe o daño externo, se produce por mala calida en la pantalla LCD, en muy contados casos puede ser por un golpe pero si como dices le aprecen mas cada vez es mala calidad del LCD, cuando es por un golpe se nota el LCD en una gran area dañado no en una linea, si no lo has golpeado como pienso debes insistir en la garantia, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Aristides

Tengo una notebook ACER que hace lo mismo desde hace tiempo, la solución que encontré en este caso, fue de pura casualidad, al tratar de acomodarla en el maletín mientras estaba funcionando, cerré al tapa (display) sobre el cable de alimentación y se solucionó el problema, desde ese entonces, cada vez que aparecen las líneas verticales, tomo la pantalla por los extremos superiores y la muevo en ambas direcciones, supongo que la falla se produce en los contactos y al moverlos se mejora la conexión.


----------



## Chen_D_N_A

ok hermano la respuesta a tus plegarias a llegado 

en fin ami me paso lo mismo con una LCD de play station 

solo debes ajustar las gomas ke estan pegadas ala pantalla 

esta el cristal y despues una placa con unas temiles rosadas echas como de goma 

solo debes presionarlas un poco eso si con mucho cuidado 

espero te sirva


----------



## copannet

ferecal dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ante todo me presento al foro, y os agradezco vuestra ayuda.
> 
> Mi problema es que tengo un monitor de la marca BENQ modelo t906 de 19" LCD al que le han salido unas rayas verticales y cada vez le aparecen más.
> Puesto en contacto con el servicio tecnico de la marca me dicen que esta averia no la cubre la garantia, pues se trata del cristal liquido que está roto y esto solo se ha podido producir por un daño externo. Como yo se que este monitor no a sufrido ningun golpe ni nada por el estilo, os querria preguntar si estos sintomas que os he descrito solo pueden ser causados por los motivos que ellos me dicen.
> 
> Os agradezco vuestra ayuda.



Hola debe ver este articulo, espero sirva
http://elrincondeljuanmi.blogspot.com/2009/10/reparar-rayas-verticales-en-pantalla.html
saludos


----------



## Vitruvio

Hay un modelo de iMac que da muchos problemas con eso. Voy a probar alguna solución y lo comento.

Saludos


----------



## cobranegra

esto mismo me a pasado a mi con un lcd de 37".
encontre el fallo pero no se si se puede comprar esto, para poder arreglarlo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 87135

Ver el archivo adjunto 87136

Ver el archivo adjunto 87137

Ver el archivo adjunto 87138

estas fotos ya las e puesto en otro post y no se como hacerlo para ponerlas en este como el otro, ya que no me deja.


----------



## Vitruvio

Efectivamente el problema está relacionado con los contactos hacia las líneas horizontales y verticales del LCD propiamente. Es decir los contactos con la matriz del LCD. Lo que nunca probé es un método que restablezca estos contactos, que son miles en algunos casos. Esto siempre y cuando el problema no sea la placa de la matriz, que es lo que estoy sospechando por lo menos en el
caso de las iMac (luego edito para especificar el modelo. Le pasa al 80% de ellas luego se unos años.
Hay poca información seria sobre esta reparación en Internet, que no sea apretar con cinta por aquí y por allá...

Saludos


----------

